# FREE BEER!!! Sunday in Minneapolis



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

What are you doing this Sunday? Come visit my booth at PWX from noon-4pm Sunday for free beer! Ask for a free koozie too! https://www.apwa.net/PWX

Besides a keg in the booth, there will also be a Normand industrial snow blower and some skid steer snow tires to check out. Did I mention free beer?!

Oh yeah, my 3046r with the Zuidberg front PTO/3pt and a Normand Front Snow Blower will be at the show too, even more reason to come!

If youve never never been to an APWA show you should come and check it out. It's geared towards municipalities and it shows off a lot bigger equipment than you'd see at SIMA. At APWA it's a lot of big trucks, big spreaders, heavy duty drooling stuff.

Again, FREE BEER, FREE KOOZIES, and NORMAND SNOW BLOWERS! SEE YOU SUNDAY!


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Free beer is tomorrow noon-4 in booth 220 at the Minneapolis Convention Center!


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey guys I've been at this show 2 days... And it's the best show I've been to in 5 years. If you're in the MSP area you should stop in tomorrow and check it out.


----------

